# Ikea for cheap substrate



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Just got back from Ikea Coventry they are selling coconut husk substrate 3 blocks in a pack which will make 9L @ £2.39.

Bargain !!!!!












Just love the Ikea names for its products - KOKOSNOT heheehheeee !!!!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Just got back from Ikea Coventry they are selling coconut husk substrate 3 blocks in a pack which will make 9L @ £2.39.
> 
> Bargain !!!!!
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl:


and i will be popping down there this week for some of that


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Isn't kokosnot Dutch for coconut tho?


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Just got back from Ikea Coventry they are selling coconut husk substrate 3 blocks in a pack which will make 9L @ £2.39.
> 
> Bargain !!!!!
> 
> ...


Nearly as bad as the Italians and their fridges! :roll2:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

VenomX51 said:


> Isn't kokosnot Dutch for coconut tho?


I thought ikea was Swedish.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Just got back from Ikea Coventry they are selling coconut husk substrate 3 blocks in a pack which will make 9L @ £2.39.
> 
> Bargain !!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah ikea do really cheap stuff, its awesome I wonder if they sell that in my local ikea 

Gemma


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

IKEA is Swedish. Kokostnot is Swedish for coconut. Just to clarify.

Timor


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I love ikea.


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

looks like atrip to ikea for kokosnot and hotdogs then:2thumb:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like IKEA will be getting a visit tomorrow then!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Coconut = kokosnot
Cockroach = kackerlacka
tarantula = tarantel


Someone on crack must of made the swedish language then.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Omg just thought i would tell you guys n girls where to get cheap substrate ,just love how a thread goes totally off balance on here lol

Well i will add my little piece to the Ikea debate - how did Ikea get its name ????

The answer -










Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Haha, IKEA will have an infestation of spider keepers tomorrow sure!

Are the blocks 9 litres each or 9 litres per block?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

3 blocks in a pack ,each block will do 3L 

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Ah right, I though they were the full size blocks. Still, at least you know where you can go just in case of emergency spider purchases... That place has it all!


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Coconut = kokosnot
> Cockroach = kackerlacka
> tarantula = tarantel
> 
> ...


I disagree, someone on crack must have made the English language! Svenska är det bästa språket i hela världen!

Guess where I'm from 

Timor


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Timor said:


> I disagree, someone on crack must have made the English language! Svenska är det bästa språket i hela världen!
> 
> Guess where I'm from
> 
> Timor


Erm are you from Blackpool 

Heheheeeee !!!!!


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Erm are you from Blackpool
> 
> Heheheeeee !!!!!


How did you know?!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Timor said:


> How did you know?!


Your accent.... :whistling2:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

:lol2:


kris74 said:


> Your accent.... :whistling2:


----------



## Doodle-Bug (Jan 1, 2012)

Better get there quick as it has gone to 49p a block, I think they are discountinuing it


----------



## pdav (Dec 26, 2012)

Has anyone actually used it yet?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

pdav said:


> Has anyone actually used it yet?


We use it on our tortoise tables - excellent stuff.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Kokosnot*

Hi has anyone had any issues with this substrate ? Especially for delicate amphibians ? I've purchased some but on the label , states enough nutrition for plants up to six weeks . Are there any additives or does coco fibre have the nutritional requirements for up to six weeks ? Worrying . Has anyone had issues with it ? Any feed back much appreciated . All the best Chris . Pm me for quicker response as ready to use . Thankyou


----------

